# 90s kids vs 00s kids vs 10s kids



## RJDG14

How does each one compare in contrast with the previous in your opinion? Also, were 2000s kids more like 90s kids or 2010s kids (most had the internet, but unlikely on any portable devices excluding laptops)?


----------



## IntrovertHero

i was a kid in 90's and a teen in the 2000's. I think both decade had alot in commun but 90's was more related to the 80's. 
There was alot of evolutions that began in the 2000's and are still used today, Facebook, Iphones,.. but most of the technologies of the 90's is now outdated, VHS.
As for music (the subject i'am interested in) we can observe the same thing. In the 90's rock was still the mainstream music with Grunge and then Nu-Metal even though it started to fade at the end of the decade. Hip-Hop and electronic music were there but still not at the top. In early 2000's Rap became the most popular music and mainstream rock kinda disappeared. Electronic music then mixed with Hip-Hop and you got mostly the pop music we still have today. Sadly Rock which was the main focus of music industry through the 60's 70's 80's and early 90's just dissapeared and is now mostly underground.
So i would say as the 90's more related to the 80's and the 2000's more related with 2010's


----------



## swimmerkid

I'm born May '99 so I'm an 00s kids through and through, I think I have more in common with those who are 90s kids because we still did not have access to all the smart technology that the 2010s kids have access too, e.g I was 11 when the first iPad was released and iPads etc imo did not become mainstream until about 2013. I remember when I was in year 8 (2012) at a private school, only two girls had iPhones (which we all thought was the coolest thing ever being twelvies), the majority of us had dumb phones. 

So growing up we still had technology that was around in the 90s (I remember VHS and cassettes). I would also like to point out whilst there was a huge technological advancements during the late 2000s (touch screen phones, tablets etc) a lot of items were unaffordable for a lot of families until they became cheaper in the early 2010s. 

I also believe the 2000s kids were the last lot of kids to grow up with decent disney shows.


----------



## gracee

I'm a 2000s kid and I think that they are similar because they still all play outside but they are different because 2010s kids have cellular devices in their hands.
I think 2000s kids are a lot like 2010s kids^^


----------



## SharksFan99

amelia_c said:


> I think 2000s kids are a lot like 2010s kids^^


Not necessarily. I personally don't think I had a similar childhood to someone who is currently in their childhood.


----------



## cooldudez

Idk because i didn't grow up in the 90's but i grew up in the 2010s so.. i grew up with vine when i was 8 and i guess kids who grew up in the 90s and 2000s didnt have that. I got an ipad for my 7th birthday. I was on the internet as young as 5 but mostly to watch youtube videos.


----------



## Rainbowz

"Also, were 2000s kids more like 90s kids or 2010s kids"

It depends on what kind of 2000's kid they are, IMO.

If they're an early 2000's kid, they will probably have more in common with 90's kids.
If they're a late 2000's kid, they may have more in common with 2010's kids.


----------



## SharksFan99

Rainbowz said:


> If they're a late 2000's kid, they may have more in common with 2010's kids.


I disagree, to be honest. I was 8-10 years old during the Late 2000s, so i'm a Late 2000s kid. While there are a few similarities, I think there are actually more differences between the two. For starters, smartphones were not widespread in the Late 2000s. The iPhone may have been released in 2007, but it wasn't until 2010/2011 that they began to become widely adopted by the public. The most popular mobile phones in the Late 2000s were sliders and flip phones. Unlike kids of today, most kids didn't own their own mobile device at the time either. I personally didn't receive my first phone until I was almost 13 and most people who are my age got their first phone around the same time. 

Mainstream music was also entirely different. 2010s kids have grown up with the likes of Ariana Grande, EDM, Ed Sheeran and the ilk. Although it was on its last legs, rock was still a dominant mainstream force in the Late 2000s and it was also the peak popularity of the Emo scene. When you compared the music of 2017 to that of 2007 or 2008, it is noticeably different. 

Here are a few more differences;

* Tablets weren't even a thing in the Late 2000s. 

* Plasma and LCD TVs were the only form of high-definition televisions available. Not only that, but many people still owned analogue TVs at the time.

* The cultural landscape was entirely different and so was the vibe.


----------



## Rainbowz

SharksFan99 said:


> I disagree, to be honest. I was 8-10 years old during the Late 2000s, so i'm a Late 2000s kid. While there are a few similarities, I think there are actually more differences between the two. For starters, smartphones were not widespread in the Late 2000s. The iPhone may have been released in 2007, but it wasn't until 2010/2011 that they began to become widely adopted by the public. The most popular mobile phones in the Late 2000s were sliders and flip phones. Unlike kids of today, most kids didn't own their own mobile device at the time either. I personally didn't receive my first phone until I was almost 13 and most people who are my age got their first phone around the same time.
> 
> Mainstream music was also entirely different. 2010s kids have grown up with the likes of Ariana Grande, EDM, Ed Sheeran and the ilk. Although it was on its last legs, rock was still a dominant mainstream force in the Late 2000s and it was also the peak popularity of the Emo scene. When you compared the music of 2017 to that of 2007 or 2008, it is noticeably different.
> 
> Here are a few more differences;
> 
> * Tablets weren't even a thing in the Late 2000s.
> 
> * Plasma and LCD TVs were the only form of high-definition televisions available. Not only that, but many people still owned analogue TVs at the time.
> 
> * The cultural landscape was entirely different and so was the vibe.


I actually meant to say that late 2000's kids could probably relate to some early 2010's kids, because late 2000's kids were still kids in the very early 2010's but I see your point.


----------



## shameless

Well I was ages 6-16 from 1990 to 2000 (17-18 2000-2002)

My brother was ages 0-2 years old from 1998-2000 (so would have had infancy not memory of childhood then) he was ages 3-13 in the 2000s, and ages 13- his current age of 19. 

My daughter was born 2003 she was ages 0-6 2003-2010, while in 2010s she 6-Current age 14

Now lets start with my brother he is the age of many of you users trying to claim to be 90s kids. Sorry but he was under aged 5 in all of his existence in the 90s (absolutely no real relevance in memory or cultural influence. Him being born after 95 I think says it all. Now a child born prior to 95 can say they were some what a 90s child because they actually had a memorable existing childhood in the 90s not just an infancy and toddler years. 

My daughter now she was born before 2005 which means she will relate and remember something of the 2000s (and does speak of it). Much like how I can reflect and remember fragments and glimpses of the 80s. But even my being 6 when it went from 80s to 90s and having more to go off of than anyone born after 85 (so same comparison for any child born after 95, or 2005), even there I do not claim myself as an 80s child or generation X, and I am the far older cusp of gen Y. So WHY THE FUCK DO SO MANY GEN Zs have a hard time accepting they are NOT 90s kids I dont care if you fucken pooed in the 90s. 

90s child video game consoles (not wireless gaming)
90s kid Video Cassette and DVDs at late decade
90s kid as a generation still played outside at least half the time 
90s kid dial up at most if you were lucky towards end of 90s
90s kid seen a few reality concept shows on MTV but outside that they had not gone mainstream. Sitcoms were predominant. (With really shitty humor and fluffly moral ending). 
90s kid generally speaking not saying every home actually had parents her were paid better for living considering cost of living etc also better insurances provided far better services thru work companies. More apt to having been living middle class than extremes. 
90s kid in melting pot of socio classes and education level exposures
90s kid seen gay awareness break thru where it was still taboo for the time (not a token character trope for cliches of every type of spice a person out there). 
90s kid weed was just flat out illegal in US at end of 90s medical use was growing momentum
90s kids seen visually on TV, news etc 9/11. It is not just a mythical event old folk talk about having happened. 
90s kid developed pictures with film (digital came end of 90s)
90s kid could down load music off napster for 2 hours to get one lousy song 
90s kid did not have cell phone exception a few well off kids, and a few punk poser wankster kids. Only business men and women had them back then usually. 

2000s & 2010s kid
-Have had gaming thru yes consoles but also PC
-Have had high definition dvd & streaming and instant downloads
-As a generation you children as a while group did not or do not majority play outside
-Most of you except maybe some rural ones really have not had to endure the torture of dial up. And have had access to extremely fast internet results. 
-Social Media-did not exist prior in the 90s there were some start up shotty forums and chatting platforms 
-You guys have been bombarded with horrible reality shows as a culture. I will say tho the dialogue and content in drama shows tho has greatly improved from the 90s. You do not even realize how much reality shows exist because it has always been. For you. 
-You guys have faced an actually pretty shitty time period in economy. So did you parents direct raising you. Something that was not burden or concern by majority in the 90s like every other household. 
-You guys are actually more in a utopia of predominantly more educated people but with less opportunity. So its a double inch sword. You have more knowledge available and access and direction towards school but it is almost required just to get a fucking job at burger king. Back in the day way less people were educated every child in every home did not have the privelege to go to college. Your melting pot in a sense is less there is less variation because the media really has a live utopia thats been going on for a while. 
-Now people do not just come and say they are gay or for that matter any of affirmative display of right it is a fucking argument on being classed level 324 code purple half gay half unicorn rights. (I dont even know what the fuck is going on with that anymore and I am a bisexual who is very pro gay but What the mother fuck!!!!!)
-Weed is not legal every where but it is not scorned and criminalized the same as it was in most petty 5th degree posession cases.
-You guys refer to 9/11 as a concept to discuss not a memory
-You mainly all know digital media. And slipping things in a machine and pushing a button to get your photo in less than an hour. INSTANT everything. 
-You guys can push a button on a menu to get any song you imagine thru a search engine its been that way for quite a while all your memory for most part
-Weh so what some of you elder 2000s had to wait til middle school instead of get it at 4 like many 2010s kids. Whoopty do dah day. Well my a generation had to wait til we were grown ass adults to go buy our own fucking first phone 18+ in most of those cases and pay our own damn bill.


----------



## Fumetsu

90's kid's went outside and got exercise so we could whoop you all.

Well, we would except everyone who was born after the internet has social anxiety and would never meet in person.


----------



## quopleagh

swimmerkid said:


> I'm born May '99 so I'm an 00s kids through and through, I think I have more in common with those who are 90s kids because we still did not have access to all the smart technology that the 2010s kids have access too, e.g I was 11 when the first iPad was released and iPads etc imo did not become mainstream until about 2013. I remember when I was in year 8 (2012) at a private school, only two girls had iPhones (which we all thought was the coolest thing ever being twelvies), the majority of us had dumb phones.
> 
> So growing up we still had technology that was around in the 90s (I remember VHS and cassettes). I would also like to point out whilst there was a huge technological advancements during the late 2000s (touch screen phones, tablets etc) a lot of items were unaffordable for a lot of families until they became cheaper in the early 2010s.
> 
> I also believe the 2000s kids were the last lot of kids to grow up with decent disney shows.


If you put smart devices as the thing different between 2000s kids and 2010s kids, then a 2000s kid would be born from 1907-2007. Anyone born after 2007, will probably not be able to remember their first time with a smart device (eg. iPhone or iPad.)


----------



## quopleagh

quopleagh said:


> If you put smart devices as the thing different between 2000s kids and 2010s kids, then a 2000s kid would be born from 1907-2007. Anyone born after 2007, will probably not be able to remember their first time with a smart device (eg. iPhone or iPad.)


 Correction 1997-2007


----------



## Electra

90's: 





00ish:









2010 and byond:


----------



## KindaSnob!

I'm one of early 00's kids and we are more like 90's kids


----------



## moonpixie

I was born in 1991 and I consider myself a 90s kid as well as an early 00s kid. I may not have been an older kid or teenager, but I remember the 90s well. I was 5 by 1996 (my first memory was age 3 and that was seeing the Lion King in theater). My first album was on cassette. We had a record player and vinyl. We had tons of VHS tapes. Homemade family VHS tapes and camcorder. We taped movies and shows on VHS. Polaroid cameras. Rabbit ears on the TV. We played outside majority of the day and came back home when the street lights came on. We chased after the ice cream truck. I played ayso soccer, t-ball, and baseball. I always looked forward to Saturday morning cartoons. Pokémon cards. I played Sega, Nintendo 64, Gameboy, Super NES, PS1. We blew on the game cartridges. We had awesome shows in the 90s. Tamagotchi/gigapets. Beanie babies. Trolls. Polly pockets. Spice Girls. Jelly sandals. Blockbuster. Arcade games in pizzerias. Lisa Frank. Furbie. Bill Nye the Science Guy. We had the dreadful dial up. Heck, I even remember my parents having floppy disks. I remember Y2K.

Early to mid 2000s, I had Gamecube, PS2, Gameboy Advance. My friend, in addition, had a Dreamcast. We had razor scooters. We played neopets. We had Xanga and MySpace. We still had dial up for a little longer. Aim and MSN messenger. Ipods. Those colorful apple PCs in school. Puka shells. Still had Blockbuster. Guitar Hero. Gel pens. The Sims. My 1st cellphone was a Nokia with multitap texting in 2003. I remember later on wanting a sidekick phone but never had one (my older sister did and I thought it was the coolest thing). High school musical.


----------



## Reimemanua

I was born between Millenials and Gen Z, so I still don't know who am I


----------

